# (MO) HR Wilson's God of Thuner (Thor) Chocolate Male



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

HR Wilson's God of Thunder - aka (Thor)

85 lbs of Intense Muscle, Brains and DRIVE! Thor is truly a retrieving machine that knows no quit with an incredible nose and marking abilities! If he's upright he's hunting. 100% amateur trained and handled and trained on an average of 5 days a week. Special thanks to Ron Wehner for his advice and Deb Wehner for pointing us in the right direction! The level this dog is competing at requires no explanation to his abilities. If your looking for a stud to add desire to you pups, look no further! Full brother to Upon the Wing's of an Answered Prayer - Ammo, 2009 All time high point Derby Dog. 

Accomplishments:
Started
1st started pass at 4 months of age, titled at 5 months. Missed the last bird on his first test for a record of 5 - 4.
Seasoned
1st pass at 17 months, titled at 18 months for a record of 3 - 3.

Will be testing for Finished this spring and on to Masters in the fall.

Clearances
Hips - Excellent - LR-184403E24M-VPI
Elbows - Normal - LR-EL45219M24-VPI
EIC - Clear - LR-EIC125/10M-vpi
CNM - Clear by parentage
Cerf - Clear

Pedigree
Sire: Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH QAA
Dam: GMPR Santa Fe's Contender Tyra MH

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=95946


Breeding Information:
Breeding available to approved bitches. A recent NEGATIVE Brucellosis test, OFA Hip, Elbows,CERF,CNM and EIC Status are required before natural breeding.

Natural Breeding Fees
Thor's stud fee is $500.00 plus any vet expenses. Although at this time, training and testing are our main goal and will be subject to schedule.

Contact Gil Wilson @ [email protected]


----------

